# Everyone has to have a "first" fatty, right?



## ynot2k (Jan 24, 2014)

Half mild, half spicy sausage, sauteed onions, mushrooms, spinach and gruyere.

Card is for scale.

More Q-view this weekend when I smoke 'em!













fatties.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jan 24, 2014






Thanks to all the rollin' and smokin' forum members who inspired me to try this crazy thing.


----------



## flash (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice. I was not so fancy with the bacon wrap on my first fatty..... AKA Cholesterol Bomb 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Fatty004.jpg



__ flash
__ Aug 23, 2013


----------



## phillip p smith (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks delish!!  Post us  time and temp of your smoke!!


----------



## ynot2k (Jan 26, 2014)

Had a problem with the Traeger - needed to source a new control asap. Drove 100 miles round trip and I'm smoking now!













2014-01-26_15-39-01_549.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jan 26, 2014






More Qview to come as this adventure continues...


----------



## ynot2k (Jan 26, 2014)

As promised, more Qview!  Done!  Smoked 'em to 165 (@ 250, it took 2  1/4 hours) then turned the Traeger up to high to crisp the bacon a bit...15 minutes later...internal temp reached 175 and I was a bit worried....but...













done.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jan 26, 2014






The bacon was done to perfection and the insides...well, I know you all love Qview so...













sliced.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jan 26, 2014






The cheese oozed a bit!  It was juicy and delicious, not dry at all.  Here's a single slice pic...













one slice.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jan 26, 2014






My wife and I agreed that the presentation was great, as was the taste!  We're making some more for Super Bowl Sunday!













biscuit sammy.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Jan 26, 2014






We tried 'em on biscuits too.  Awesome!

I'm taking the second one to work tomorrow - will be warming it up in a microwave.  I'll post back to let you know how that goes...

Thanks for looking and keep on smokin'.

Jeff


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice job, looks tasty... Thumbs Up    WHB


----------



## ynot2k (Jan 27, 2014)

Took the second fatty to work this morning and used a microwave to heat it up (before slicing).  It took about 5 minutes in a tupperware box with lid on gently to bring it up to a reasonable temperature (which was still a bit cool in the middle).

Meh, not as good as fresh and hot, but the boys at work all say they're going to be making their own for Super Bowl Sunday.

I, and four co-workers demolished the fatty in just under 3 minutes.  That has got to be some kind of record, no?

Keep on smokin'.

Jeff


----------



## chefboyhungree (Jan 27, 2014)

looks good


----------

